

Thoughts – The forward thinking tool (iOS app) - vbaro
http://thoughts.ink

======
vbaro
Thoughts is a sketching app that redefines the workflow of the whole category.
We’ve removed all the noise so you can really get focused in thinking. How is
that? Well, other apps give you an infinite set of tools for a limited canvas,
Thoughts gives you a limited set of tools for an infinite vector canvas.

